# Your tuning workshop.



## wa-loaf (Sep 4, 2007)

I just ordered a Toko vice and some tools from Artech. I'm hoping they'll be here by the weekend and I'll have my tuning station and workbench all set up. I'll post pics once its all set. Anyone else do their own tuning at home? Got pics of your set-up?

Now I just need a mini-fridge and one of those swix beverage tools. :smile:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2007)

I;m not handy so a friend whose an experienced tuner...tunes my skis for $$$$ and cases of Birch Beer..all I have is a gummy stone..


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 4, 2007)

no pics...but got a set of swix lasso vices, diamond stones, good files and guides, swix adj temp iron, waxes for all conditions, etc.  oh yeah, I've got the all important beverage wrench too!  I'll get my skis stoned once, maybe twice per season on average depending on usage.  Everyone should have a diamond stone...at the least, to knock off the burrs between shop tunes.


----------



## mishka (Sep 4, 2007)

no pictures.  My set-up very simple.instead of vice from scraps of 2x4 and 1x4 made "boot" which clicks into binding and containers of paint to support at ends .  Have old adjustable temperature iron which I am going to calibrate temperature this year.  Already had all kind of files, diamond stones and sharpening stones. scrapers made from heavy duty plexiglas.
IMHO file take too much edge material to keep edge always sharp.  I use knife steel sharpener to keep it is sharp AFTER an initial base and  side edge angle established in on shot it sharpened polish and deburr

probably not the best looking set up but effective and cheap.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 4, 2007)

I tune and wax my skis with my basic set-up which I keep in a shoe box underneath my bed. I have a basic base and side edge tuner, a diamond stone and a gummy stone. For waxing, I have a basic waxing iron, plastic scraper, several fibertex pads, and two kinds of universal wax (one fluorinated, the other softer for cleaning the bases). I also have a couple of jars of rub-on wax for on-slope touch-ups. For base repairs, I have several p-tex candles, a lighter I use for grilling and a steel scraper. I use rubber bands for brake retainers and use two wood chairs to hold the skis.

I think I'm going to upgrade this basic set-up by getting some vises, a sidewall planer, a brush and maybe a base repair tool. A good bench will probably help but I'm getting too ahead of myself. If I go this route, I'm probably tuning my friends' skis and charging them.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 5, 2007)

I both tune and have a season tune at Basin ski. For tuning make sure you get a file guide preferbly with adjustable angles. I added this bench to my kit last season from http://www.reliableracing.com , much better then securing the vices to my kitchen table  :


----------



## bigbog (Sep 5, 2007)

*yes....*

Yes, _love_ doing it...but no pics(yet;-))...pics of my messy table would make their way around the Web for sure..
*ecph*...:lol:.."_beverage tools_"

fwiw, the heat iron has been a real step up from dripping the ptex.


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 5, 2007)

no pics until I do a major cleaning.  My set up is a workbench in the garage, a rack that holds up to for pair of skis base up while being tuned, swix vices, toko pro iron, base guide, 3 degree side guides, I use 10' files (order by dozen), diamond stones, gummi stones, roto brush with various brushes, scraper sharpener, assorted scrapers, various base repair tools and an overhead ski storage rack.  It will be cleaned up by ski season.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 5, 2007)

mishka said:


> IMHO file take too much edge material to keep edge always sharp.



That's an excellent point...once you set that edge angle you don't want to run a file over it every time...that's when the diamond stone comes in, deburr and you've got a fresh edge without taking more material off each time.


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 7, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> That's an excellent point...once you set that edge angle you don't want to run a file over it every time...that's when the diamond stone comes in, deburr and you've got a fresh edge without taking more material off each time.



Agreed.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2007)

I finally got my vice set up and since I started this thread I should post the pic:






You can consider it a quiver pic as well, although there is not much to show. :-D


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 14, 2007)

Like most skiers I plan on investing some money in tuning equipment at some point.  I have a very basic understanding of tuning.  Anyway, I was in the hardware store and saw one of these http://stanleytools.com/default.asp...7/8&#34;+MaxSteel&#153;+Multi-Angle+Base+Vise.  I thought it was one of the more interesting pieces of hardware I've seen in awhile. 

Do you guys who tune your own gear see how this could be used for tuning skis?  From what I've seen vices can get expensive.  For $35 bucks I would pick up a few of those Stanley's.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I finally got my vice set up and since I started this thread I should post the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same vice....It's great.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Like most skiers I plan on investing some money in tuning equipment at some point.  I have a very basic understanding of tuning.  Anyway, I was in the hardware store and saw one of these http://stanleytools.com/default.asp...7/8&#34;+MaxSteel&#153;+Multi-Angle+Base+Vise.  I thought it was one of the more interesting pieces of hardware I've seen in awhile.
> 
> Do you guys who tune your own gear see how this could be used for tuning skis?  From what I've seen vices can get expensive.  For $35 bucks I would pick up a few of those Stanley's.



I think that will work.  The top of the vice is wide and flat so it will hold the ski for base work.  I would buy two of those for the end vices and a smaller one for the center vice.  Ski vices are up and down adjustable though so you can get the ski to sit flat for base work regardless of the ski's cant.  

Here' s a few quick cell phone pix of what I got.  Sorry bout the quality.
















See the wingnut in the last pic?  That's what adjusts the height.  You may find the stanley a bit cumbersome.  

I have to place an order for wax and such.  I'm thinking about getting a sharpener for my wax scrapers too.  Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 14, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I think that will work.  The top of the vice is wide and flat so it will hold the ski for base work.  I would buy two of those for the end vices and a smaller one for the center vice.  Ski vices are up and down adjustable though so you can get the ski to sit flat for base work regardless of the ski's cant.
> 
> Here' s a few quick cell phone pix of what I got.  Sorry bout the quality.



After I poked around more I noticed the ability to adjust the height like you mentioned.  I can see how that might get annoying.      
See the wingnut in the last pic?  That's what adjusts the height.  You may find the stanley a bit cumbersome.  

I have to place an order for wax and such.  I'm thinking about getting a sharpener for my wax scrapers too.  Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2007)

Grass

You're only looking at 99 bucks for the world cup vice (same vice, different color)  .... bout the same if you bought two stanleys and a center vice.  Not to mention the tax avoidance by mail ordering.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 14, 2007)

My vice was only $65 from Artech. It's a toko. It looks just like the one Beano has so maybe the price has gone down. They also have a 10% off deal for all purchases in September. I just paid for normal shipping and I got it the next day too!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> My vice was only $65 from Artech. It's a toko. It looks just like the one Beano has so maybe the price has gone down. They also have a 10% off deal for all purchases in September. I just paid for normal shipping and I got it the next day too!




There you go.  I was judging the price from Tognar.  I believe it's the same vice just different companies branding it.  I forget where I got mine, to be quite honest.  Great vice though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 14, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> See the wingnut in the last pic?  That's what adjusts the height.



It's spring loaded too, so it pops right up when you loosen it. I haven't really put it to the test, but I'm looking forward to doing a lot more tuning this year.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 14, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I have to place an order for wax and such.  I'm thinking about getting a sharpener for my wax scrapers too.  Anyone have any experience with them?



http://www.steelfiles.com/rasp1.html

I just use one of these to sharpen both plastic and thin metal scrapers.  Dont know exactly what the teeth look like though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 14, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Grass
> 
> You're only looking at 99 bucks for the world cup vice (same vice, different color)  .... bout the same if you bought two stanleys and a center vice.  Not to mention the tax avoidance by mail ordering.





wa-loaf said:


> My vice was only $65 from Artech. It's a toko. It looks just like the one Beano has so maybe the price has gone down. They also have a 10% off deal for all purchases in September. I just paid for normal shipping and I got it the next day too!



Good stuff guys.  That'll work.  I think you just stepped up my urgency to buy.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> http://www.steelfiles.com/rasp1.html
> 
> I just use one of these to sharpen both plastic and thin metal scrapers.  Dont know exactly what the teeth look like though.



Yeah...I use that and drywall mud sandpaper now, but I don't get the "brand new" result I'm looking for.  Maybe I'm doing it wrong.  Anyhoo this is what I was referring to.  I'm wondering if it does better.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 14, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Yeah...I use that and drywall mud sandpaper now, but I don't get the "brand new" result I'm looking for.  Maybe I'm doing it wrong.  Anyhoo this is what I was referring to.  I'm wondering if it does better.



Loks pretty cool.  Hope it works good for you.


On you not doing it right, I run it a time or two before I start working every time, to keep it haveing a good edge.  This way I never get behind.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 14, 2007)

BTW which one of the ones in your link are you looking at?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 15, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> BTW which one of the ones in your link are you looking at?



The Toko...but I may go get a panzer file.  Was thinking about using it to reduce the sidewall.  Then again, I don't need to cut the sidewall yet...still plenty of blade left.  Not sure how to use it for that either.  When and how do you cut the sidewall, Hawk?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> When and how do you cut the sidewall?



You only need to do it when it starts to get in the way of beveling your edges. You'll know cause you'll have a bunch of sidewall material in your file.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 15, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> You only need to do it when it starts to get in the way of beveling your edges. You'll know cause you'll have a bunch of sidewall material in your file.



OK...that makes sense. Any tips on how?  Or, at least, how not to.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> OK...that makes sense. Any tips on how?  Or, at least, how not to.



A sidewall planer is probably the easiest and most precise way. But a panzar file works well too, I don't think there's a science to it. You can do it by hand or put it in a side edge beveler and just make sure you aren't screwing with your edge. I haven't done it much, so maybe someone else can chime in with a better tip?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Good stuff guys.  That'll work.  I think you just stepped up my urgency to buy.



Did you get anything? I just noticed the price for the vice went up $20. Hope you got it already!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 18, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Did you get anything? I just noticed the price for the vice went up $20. Hope you got it already!



Owch...get on it, Grassi.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Did you get anything? I just noticed the price for the vice went up $20. Hope you got it already!



Looks like I will be paying $20 more... :-(


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Looks like I will be paying $20 more... :-(



Bummer, I went to look at the file guides again and noticed the price went up, so I checked the vices. And same thing there.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 4, 2008)

I built this bench over a month ago...but finally got around to the pics. 

Bench cost was about $25 total. A few 8' 2x4's an a sheet of 3/4" OSB (4x8).  The shelf under the bench top had to be built up high due to the pipe we have coming in from the well. But there's enough space to stash stuff. I had to make a but of and overhang for the top in order to get the vises to fit. I have boxes and boxes of screws, so there wasn't a need to get those. I panted the top of the bench and the shelf with porch floor paint. I had that left over from painting the deck and wood side stakes on my trailer. I haul the ATV on the trailer and brush...and all sorts of crap (not all at the same time) and that paint has held up just great for the past three years. 

The light fixture was almost the cost of the bench. I use the same lights in my garage, so I had a few T-8 bulbs left as spares.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 4, 2008)

Glenn said:


>



Very nice. Now add some wax drippings, a bottle opener and a mini fridge! ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Very nice. Now add some wax drippings, a bottle opener and a mini fridge! ;-)



And, apparently, Boot Heaters.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 4, 2008)

LMAO! That's the sign I stick on the door to the garage so I remember to unplug them before leaving for work on Monday after skiing Sunday. 

I wish I had room for a fridge! That's the boiler room and it's small already...but I'm sharing the space with the boiler, and indirect fired hot water tank and the well tank...oh, and all the piping. 

Here are the plans I kinda went off of: http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/workshop/bench/below20.html

This guy built a really nice lower shelf. I just ran two leftover 2x4's; one front, one back an screwed them to the legs.


----------



## rueler (Dec 6, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> The Toko...but I may go get a panzer file.  Was thinking about using it to reduce the sidewall.  Then again, I don't need to cut the sidewall yet...still plenty of blade left.  Not sure how to use it for that either.  When and how do you cut the sidewall, Hawk?



I've only used a panzer file (as wa-loaf also suggested) for removing excess sidewall. I use it with a file guide and tilt it towards me a bit (away from the edge) and make a pass or two to get the sidewall material out of the way. It's really not that difficult. After you do it a couple of times, you get the hang of it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2009)

Moved this season so I've got a new space:


----------



## Sky (Oct 22, 2009)

No pics...but I went nuts last season...got a bunch of stuff from Artech (sp?) and really got into it.

I went Swix....nice vice set, and iron.

My brother in law gave me a list...I followed it pretty much...diamond stones, and guides etc.

Still working on a wax I like.

Wa-Loaf gave me a recommendation...B in Law another...and a third (I have not tried this yet) from a vendor associate I work wih.

I watch the swix-school vid every once in a while to be sure I'm following the code.  :>


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2009)

I like to keep it simple







though truth be told, I don't even know how to use it.  Bought it in the spring and threw away the package. 

I used to be way into tuning back in High School, but no longer have all my old vices, files and such.  I live in a very small condo with no room for tuning; well at least that my wife would approve of :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Oct 22, 2009)

Right now, the family room in my house is laminate flooring with a door to the backyard. I'm thinking about putting in a half wall in about 5-6 feet from the side wall, just to the side of the door, leaving that part as a mud room and carpeting the rest. And then putting in a fold-down table on the half wall, so I can tune while watching the TV.

Project for next summer, probably. Don't think I'll have time before this winter given that I haven't even moved in yet.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I like to keep it simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well at least you've got a pen to fill out a workshop ticket at the shop! :razz:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> well at least you've got a pen to fill out a workshop ticket at the shop! :razz:



:lol:


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 22, 2009)

Ready to tune.........


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> Ready to tune.........



Mega problem noted:  ONLY 1 BEER in the fridge!!!     That almost makes it seem like the ONLY purpose of going to tune your skis IS to tune your skis and NOT make sure that your liver hasn't lost any of its alcohol processing ability!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Mega problem noted:  ONLY 1 BEER in the fridge!!!     That almost makes it seem like the ONLY purpose of going to tune your skis IS to tune your skis and NOT make sure that your liver hasn't lost any of its alcohol processing ability!!



There is wine...


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 22, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> There is wine...



When there is wine there is hope..


----------



## Glenn (Oct 23, 2009)

I just realized I have make a new setup. All the gear will be up in VT, so that's where the tuning will take place.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> well at least you've got a pen to fill out a workshop ticket at the shop! :razz:



Exactly!!  :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2009)

I finally cleaned up my workbench today.  I also built these 1'x6" supports.  The ones I had before were way small and unsupportive.  I'm going to layer them with that spongy non-slip stuff you line the bottom of drawers with.  This works great with all 3 of my skis and my wife's.  All I need to do is loosen the vice to slide or angle the 'T' supports depending on the ski.  It's not much, but gets the job done quite well for me.





'


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I finally cleaned up my workbench today.  I also built these 1'x6" supports.  The ones I had before were way small and unsupportive.  I'm going to layer them with that spongy non-slip stuff you line the bottom of drawers with.  This works great with all 3 of my skis and my wife's.  All I need to do is loosen the vice to slide or angle the 'T' supports depending on the ski.  It's not much, but gets the job done quite well for me.



Buy a real wax iron! Your skis will be happy for it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> By a real wax iron! Your skis will be happy for it.



I got that for $1.99 at a thrift shop, no steam holes and small enough to travel with.  I looked up the melt point of the waxes I use and then calibrated my own temp scale using an infrared thermometer.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I got that for $1.99 at a thrift shop, no steam holes and small enough to travel with.  I looked up the melt point of the waxes I use and then calibrated my own temp scale using an infrared thermometer.



Just make sure the thermostat keeps the temps steady. How much is an infrared thermometer?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 16, 2009)

an u guys  r sophisticated   -- Me i'm a simple tool    just moved an old ironing board next to a old table i had in the cellar  and suspend the skis between the 2 ,  and wax and go .   Told ya i was a simple tool


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> Just make sure the thermostat keeps the temps steady. How much is an infrared thermometer?



It's actually pretty stable, but there have been times when I've move the temp selector by accident to find the thing smoking.

A cheap IR thermometer can run about $30 (try Sears), but they are not as accurate.  I have a Fluke that I use for work that runs around $200.


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> an u guys  r sophisticated   -- Me i'm a simple tool    just moved an old ironing board next to a old table i had in the cellar  and suspend the skis between the 2 ,  and wax and go .   Told ya i was a simple tool


 Whatever works!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll get a pic of the new setup in VT. It consists of a tarp to catch the wax, my Swix vise and a Black and Decker Workmate table. It works surprisingly well.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2009)

Good Deal going on today from Reliable Racing with a REAL swix wax iron, a good amount of wax, and some base structure accessories!

http://www.reliableracing.com/detail.cfm?edp=11222411


----------

